# Autumn bee plants in SW OR



## anthecologist (Sep 4, 2016)

Here is a list of bee plants flowering in Autumn in my SW OR neighborhood. Some are native, some are noxious, and some are garden plants:

http://www.amateuranthecologist.com/2016/09/late-season-bee-plants.html


----------



## AvatarDad (Mar 31, 2016)

This was one of the coolest webpages I've ever seen... I read it avidly from top to bottom. Good job.

Unfortunately, other than the herbs most of the plants in your garden look totally foreign to me, since I live here on the other side of the world (almost). The goldenrods and milkweeds look familiar; the thistles look like props from a science fiction movie.  

I also love mints, thyme, and in particular rosemary. We have to pick plants bees love, but which smell nasty to the deer; everything else gets mowed down by the herd.

Mike


----------



## anthecologist (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks! We have deer too, and many of the plants I highlighted are ignored by the deer here, as well as the various rodents that live here (semi rural). Most probably aren't in your local nurseries, but probably by seed ordered online.


----------

